# Best fingered Mozart piano sonatas?



## Bogdan

A plus if it contains all piano works; thanks!


----------



## hreichgott

I like the Peters 2 vol. Urtext edition of the sonatas. For the fingering, there are many places where my score has lots of mostly erased pencil marks in it, where I originally wanted a different fingering but reverted back to the editors' later. A sure sign of good editing


----------



## Bogdan

hreichgott said:


> I like the Peters 2 vol. Urtext edition of the sonatas. For the fingering, there are many places where my score has lots of mostly erased pencil marks in it, where I originally wanted a different fingering but reverted back to the editors' later. A sure sign of good editing


Thanks, I'll look for that one!


----------



## hreichgott

For the non-sonata piano works, Henle has a nice volume of those collected together. It's a pretty big book even without the sonatas.


----------

